# thick stuff on the top of milk



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I had my first taste of goat's milk yesterday and it was great. One thing I noticed is that she skimmed off some thick white gloop from the top of the milk with a slotted spoon before pouring the milk out. She pasteurizes the milk. Any idea what the stuff is?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Cream.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

It was the consistency of pudding.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We just call it the "Milk scum". All pasteurized milk gets that stuff. We just skim it off and throw it away. It'll plug up the nipples and tubes if you try and add it to a bottle or bucket.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I don't usually pasteurize my milk, but the fresh milk has cream on the top that is like pudding. I make it into butter.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unless you use a cream separator the cream will float to the top and it leaves a thick layer. I shake the milk before using it to mix it back in otherwise you get lumps in your coffee or on top of your cereal


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

RunAround said:


> Well I don't usually pasteurize my milk, but the fresh milk has cream on the top that is like pudding. I make it into butter.


Oooh butter...

*tiptoes off with runaround's cream jar*


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow. I didn't realize goat's cream was so thick. I'd better tell her to stop throwing it away.


----------

